# Ford F250 and Hiniker plow



## mattf250 (Feb 8, 2006)

I have just purchased a used Hiniker straight snow plow and have a Ford f250, it came with all the attachments but need mounting instructions to install it on the frame of the truck, it looks like I might need to do some alterations on the mounting brackets,or maybe I need adapters, it was previously on a 2001 Ford Superduty


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

We need a little more info, such as the year of your truck. If yours is a 97 or older the 01 brackets wont work, if it is 99 or newer they should bolt right up.


----------



## mattf250 (Feb 8, 2006)

*ford f250 1994*

thanks for the help, it is a 1994 , I am trying to make a bracket for it, how far should the forks be in front of the bumper and how much clearance off of the ground?


----------



## Miscreant (Aug 11, 2005)

In my opinion, I would just buy a new mount kit for your vehicle. I know Hiniker sells them separately from the entire plow package. Again, that is what I would do.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Buy the factory bracket from Hiniker for your truck.:salute:


----------

